# Reputable KY Breeder



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

So since I posted in my other thread that things were still up in the air with the one litter that I placed a deposit on, I've been trying to come up with some reputable Kentucky breeders that breed working line puppies that have some available. Also, do some of these reputable breeders offer payment plans with some people to help them sometimes? I really do want to get the best possible working prospect that I can, so breeder suggestions that would be close to the Louisville, KY area would be great.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would contact this breeder. He has a (F) litter on the ground right now/but doesn't breed constantly. K9 Motivation Working Line German Shepherds dog training Lexington Kentucky - Home


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I would contact this breeder. He has a (F) litter on the ground right now/but doesn't breed constantly. K9 Motivation Working Line German Shepherds dog training Lexington Kentucky - Home



I did contact him. We will see if he can work with me if the price is out of my price range and would be willing to help. Plus, its a little far in distance but if he's willing to work with me and help I'll go the distance. Although, I would prefer to find someone closer to Louisville.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You know, closer isn't always better. Especially when you want a good breeder who breeds good lines and knows what they are doing! 
Working with you on price, not sure I get that either. 
Long ago, I suggested that you contact him as a mentor for breeding, he could use some kennel help too! LOL
I think he'd be a wonderful contact/friend and asset to your education on this breed.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I would second Nick's dogs. Fantastic breeder. Has integrity, honesty and compassion for what he does. Has produced some very nice dogs. Very well socialized puppies. He has a lot of references on his facebook page.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to check out this litter and hope to hear from him soon and I'm sure that I will more than likely be going with him. Especially since he is so highly talked about and I love his dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you on fb, Bethany? The photo's and vids he's been posting shows what he does with his pups. Early imprinting/stimulation is important. Not sure if this litter is all reserved, but sometimes waiting is worth it!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You know, closer isn't always better. Especially when you want a good breeder who breeds good lines and knows what they are doing!


I do understand wanting to have your breeder close by, but remember, Bethany--if you're going to be a breeder, you're going to spending a LOT of time driving... to shows, to training, to trials... most breeders have to travel to some degree. Some even go overseas. Don't be afraid to open up your possibilities a bit!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Another vote for Nick and his dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi came from wanda brown here Kleinen Hain German Shepherds - Home in KY. Not sure what she has available at the moment but I love my masi girl)


----------

